# An Alchimisten :Auf welche Spezialisierung würdet ihr euch festlegen?



## White Jen (16. November 2006)

Hi,
da in der Erweiterrung möglich ist sich in Alchimie zu spezialisieren, in Tränke,Elixiere und Trantsmutationen wollt ich euch fragen,für welche Spezialisierung ihr euch entscheiden würdet.
Ich tendier momentan zu der Spezialisierung von Elixieren,da ich selber viel davon nutze.
Aber ich werde mich erst festlegen,wenn ich genaueres weiß.


----------



## Dr. House (16. November 2006)

White schrieb:


> Hi,
> da in der Erweiterrung möglich ist sich in Alchimie zu spezialisieren, in Tränke,Elixiere und Trantsmutationen wollt ich euch fragen,für welche Spezialisierung ihr euch entscheiden würdet.
> Ich tendier momentan zu der Spezialisierung von Elixieren,da ich selber viel davon nutze.
> Aber ich werde mich erst festlegen,wenn ich genaueres weiß.




Also ich hoffe ja mal stark das da Blizz keinen mist baut und das spezialisieren so wie bei anderen Berufen macht.
Also z.b. wenn ich auf Tränke spezialisiert bin das ich dann keine Elixiere und keine Transmutationen machen kann....

finde die spezialisierung sollte nur eine Boni geben ... wenn man z.b. auf transen spezialisiert ist, das dann die CD's weniger werde... oder man mehr als nur einen transen kann


----------



## White Jen (16. November 2006)

Dr. schrieb:


> Also ich hoffe ja mal stark das da Blizz keinen mist baut und das spezialisieren so wie bei anderen Berufen macht.
> Also z.b. wenn ich auf Tränke spezialisiert bin das ich dann keine Elixiere und keine Transmutationen machen kann....
> 
> finde die spezialisierung sollte nur eine Boni geben ... wenn man z.b. auf transen spezialisiert ist, das dann die CD's weniger werde... oder man mehr als nur einen transen kann




Ja,daran hab ich auch schon gedacht,das,wenn man auf transmutation macht,dann mehr diese transmutationen nutzen kann.Weil sonst würde sich das natürlich nicht so viel lohnen,als wenn du jeden tag elixiere oder tränke herstellen kannst,und diese dann verkaufst.Meiner meinung nach.
Aber ihr könnt mich gerne überzeugen^^


----------



## jiron (16. November 2006)

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Die Alchimie war immer ein Beruf, für den es keine Spezialisierung gab. Das Entwicklungsteam wollte es vermeiden, dass die Rezepte, die ein Spieler lernen konnte, eingeschränkt waren. Somit wird die Spezialisierung der Alchimie ein wenig anders durchgeführt werden, als man es von den herkömmlichen Spezialisierungen gewohnt ist. Alchimisten werden die Möglichkeit bekommen sich in Tränken, Elixieren oder Transmutationen zu spezialisieren. Indem sie sich auf einen dieser drei Bereiche konzentrieren, werden sie zwei an der Stelle von nur einem Gegenstand herstellen können, wenn dieser Gegenstand in dem Bereich der Spezialisierung fällt.


Es wird also nur einen Bonus geben.


----------



## Rabbi (19. November 2006)

Hi,

Also, ich habe überlegt ob ich mich vielleicht auf Elixiere spezialisiere, da ich davon auch viele selber brauch.

Habe mich aber schon gefragt wie es dann aussieht mal eben 2g für Arkanit transmutieren zu bekommen....kann ich das dann überhaupt noch anbieten? Oder ist dann jedem 1 Arkanitbarren zu wenig???

Und was ist mit den Preisen von den Essenzen? Ich meine eine Essenz des Wassers kann ich z.B. mit gaanz viel zeit zu 16 Essenzen des Lebens transmutieren, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...

Bin mir echt noch unschlüssig auf was ich mir spezialisiere


----------



## Melrakal (28. November 2006)

unschlüssig :/ muss ich denk ich erst innerhalb der Gilde abstimmen... welcher Bonus uns da mehr bringen würde.


----------



## Asteria (28. November 2006)

Ich werde das nehmen, von dem ich am Ende am meisten herstellen muss.
Wenn ich merke, dass ich öfters für Raids oder PvP Tränke herstellen muss, spezialisier ich mich darauf.
Evtl. werden aber auch Transmutationen oft verlangt werden (gerade für die ganzen neuen Schmiede/Lederer-Rezepte).


----------



## Nimbrod (28. November 2006)

wo sind den die genauen unterschiede zwischen den spezialierungen und was ist der unterschued zwischen trank und elexir ^^ hab zwar nan alchi 300 weiß es aber grade nicht^^


----------



## Dr. House (28. November 2006)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> wo sind den die genauen unterschiede zwischen den spezialierungen und was ist der unterschued zwischen trank und elexir ^^ hab zwar nan alchi 300 weiß es aber grade nicht^^




Tränke: Heiltrank, Manatrank etc...

Elixier: Mungo Pot , Elixier der rohen Gewalt etc...


----------



## Nimbrod (28. November 2006)

okay und wird da nen unterschied sein werde ich heiltränke und sowas instant herstellen und mungos brauch ich solange wie für balg der wildnis (28sec) oder wie?


----------



## Asteria (28. November 2006)

Man hat dann z.B. die Chance aus den Mats für 1 Pot dann 2 Pots herzustellen.


----------



## Nimbrod (28. November 2006)

hmmm... unter was fallen den die fläschchen? ^^


----------



## Illidano (28. November 2006)

Hihi ^^ hab 3 Alchis also Keine probleme ^^ werden alle eine spezi bekommen und gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Moonite (29. November 2006)

Naja ich glaub ich verlern lieber Alchy und lerne Bergbau damit ich mein twink ausstatten kann fuer seine Ingi kosten
weil bis jetzt hoert es sich nicht grade grossartig an

EDIT
weil meine kolegen koennen ja auch traenke machen es wird janix BoP oder so sein
also denke ich mal nur ein weiterer beruf der Spass macht aber andere auch fuer dich machen koennen


----------



## Elgabriel (13. Dezember 2006)

White schrieb:


> Hi,
> da in der Erweiterrung möglich ist sich in Alchimie zu spezialisieren, in Tränke,Elixiere und Trantsmutationen wollt ich euch fragen,für welche Spezialisierung ihr euch entscheiden würdet.
> Ich tendier momentan zu der Spezialisierung von Elixieren,da ich selber viel davon nutze.
> Aber ich werde mich erst festlegen,wenn ich genaueres weiß.



Hi!
Ich hab mal für elexiere gestimmt, ich glaube die bringen am meisten, sowohl für's kämpfen als auch im AH ;-)!

ABER, jetzt kommt mal wieder ne blöde frage, vermutlich!
Wo muss, kann ich mich denn da entscheiden??? Bei einem Lehrer??? Oder wie funktioniert das???

Bitte nicht schlagen für die Frage!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich denk mal bei einem Lehrer,aber ich will mich nicht drauf festlegen.

Oder wo müssen Leute hin,die sich in Lederverarbeiung spezialisieren müssen?


----------



## Elgabriel (20. Dezember 2006)

White schrieb:


> Ich denk mal bei einem Lehrer,aber ich will mich nicht drauf festlegen.
> 
> Oder wo müssen Leute hin,die sich in Lederverarbeiung spezialisieren müssen?



Hmmmm!
Also irgendwie schein ich mich auf transmutieren festgelegt zu haben!
Weiß zwar nicht genau wie und warum, aber ich kann jetzt, gewisse Sachen in was anderes verwandeln, aber ich kann mich nicht an eine Frage erinnern, wo ich mich hätte entscheiden können ob ich das möchte oder nicht!
Wie is das denn passiert?


----------



## Ancalimon (25. Januar 2007)

Zunächst mal fehlen mir noch genauere Informationen über die Alchimie-Skills ab 300.

Bisher weiß ich, dass man sich entweder auf
1. Tränke
2. Elixiere
3. Transmutationen
spezialisieren kann. Die Spezialisierung erfolgt, wie in den anderen Berufen auch, über eine Quest oder Questreihe.

Mit der Spezialisierung kann man aus den Materialien für eine Sache 2 gleiche Sachen herstellen.

Aber was ich noch nicht ganz so verstanden habe:
Wie genau funktioniert das "zufällige" Lernen bestimmter Rezepte während man andere herstellt?
Wo bekomme ich noch "brauchbare" Rezepte für die letzten Skillpunkte bis 375?


Also bevor ich mich entscheide, brauche ich mehr Informationen. Außerdem wird es von der Gilde abhängen denke ich mal, damit wir nicht alle die gleiche Spezialisierung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malukh (27. Januar 2007)

Zufälliges lernen von Rezepten wenn man andere herstellt? Hab ich ja noch nie gehört!
brauchbare Rezepte kriegst du bei den Fraktionen. 
Musst halt leider Gottes Ruf farmen.
Dann droppen ja auch neue Rezepte. Ein paar Rezepte von den Erheblichen [Magieart] Schutztränken sind wieder Randomdrops. Und mit denen kannst 100%ig bis 375 steigern.
habs inzwischen auf 350. Worauf ich ziemlich spitz bin is der Alchimistenstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiß noch nicht so genau auf was ich mich spezialisier.
Mit der Gilde absprechen.


----------



## Noraks (28. Januar 2007)

Zu was zählen dann die Resipots ?
Ich würd ja schätzen zu Tränke aber bin mir net wirklich sicher.

mfg
Noraks


----------



## Ocire (31. Januar 2007)

so dann mal ne frage zb. wenn ich dann in dem spezial gebit estwas herstelle ist das dann sicher das ich dann immer aus 1 versuch dann immer gleich 2 tränke usw bekomme ? 

wenn ja würde es sich ja voll lohnen auf transmutationen zu gehen kaufe ich zb. ur leben für 8 g ein und bekommen 2 urfeuer  die sogar noch mehr wert sind 

finde tranke brauch ich zwar selber aber im ah los bekommen naja wenn dann zu nem preis wo man sich fragt ob man sie net selber saufen sollte ^^


----------



## Shagya (31. Januar 2007)

Was bitte isn der Unterschied Zwischen Tränken und Elexieren? Is doch beides flüssig, schmeckt scheußlich und ist in Fläschchen abfüllbar oder^^


----------



## White Jen (31. Januar 2007)

vergleich einfach mal Tränke und Elixiere^^
Ich denk dann wirst du schon ein paar Unterschiede sehen

hier vergleichen

aber ich glaub,die Elixiere halten im Schnitt länger an als Tränke,ausnahme sind die Wiederstandstränke.


----------



## Shagya (31. Januar 2007)

White schrieb:


> vergleich einfach mal Tränke und Elixiere^^
> Ich denk dann wirst du schon ein paar Unterschiede sehen
> 
> hier vergleichen
> ...




hm, das is mier zu hoch^^ ichwerd auf jedenfall das nehmen was am meisten geld in meinen lehren beutel bringt^^
das wären dann die elexiere glaub ich, muss man sich eigentlich speziallisieren? und wenn ja, ab wann? und wie genau geht das?


----------



## Ouper (4. Februar 2007)

In Nethersturm gibts ne Q für Alchis um spzialisierungen für Trans zu erlernen glaub ich ?! hab die Q schon angenommen, werd mir aber noch gut überlegen, welche ich abschließen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg, Oup


----------



## Shagya (5. Februar 2007)

Ouper schrieb:


> In Nethersturm gibts ne Q für Alchis um spzialisierungen für Trans zu erlernen glaub ich ?! hab die Q schon angenommen, werd mir aber noch gut überlegen, welche ich abschließen werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kann man, wenn man sich spezialisiert hat trozdem noch die sachen herstellen oder transmutieren, die man bis dahin auch schon konnte?

und was is der vorteil einer solchen spezialisierung? bekomm ich dadurch mehr rezepte die ich sonst nich bekommen würde?


----------



## White Jen (5. Februar 2007)

Shagya schrieb:


> Kann man, wenn man sich spezialisiert hat trozdem noch die sachen herstellen oder transmutieren, die man bis dahin auch schon konnte?
> 
> und was is der vorteil einer solchen spezialisierung? bekomm ich dadurch mehr rezepte die ich sonst nich bekommen würde?



natürlich ,warum nicht?

Wenn du dich z.B auf Elixiere spezialisierst und ein Elixier machst kann es vorkommen,das du ein Eliexier mehr machst...


----------



## Shagya (5. Februar 2007)

White schrieb:


> natürlich ,warum nicht?
> 
> Wenn du dich z.B auf Elixiere spezialisierst und ein Elixier machst kann es vorkommen,das du ein Eliexier mehr machst...




aaasooo, na dann... ich werd mal schaun was cih am besten mache.danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (5. Februar 2007)

ich hab hier im Offiziellen Forum mal gesucht und das hier gefunden. 

Leider hat der GM Elixiere nicht mit reingeschrieben,aber ich hab irgendwo gelesen,das das das selbe ist. Leider find ich die Seite nicht mehr,wo ich mehr informationen über die Spezialisierung gelesen hab -.-


----------



## MasterThardus (7. Februar 2007)

Ich werde mich auf "Transmutation" spezialisieren.
Die Chance aus einen, zwei zu transmutieren ist zwar sehr gering, macht für mich aber im Endeffekt am meisten Sinn bzw. Gewinn


----------



## Barrbarr (7. Februar 2007)

Elgabriel schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich hab mal für elexiere gestimmt, ich glaube die bringen am meisten, sowohl für's kämpfen als auch im AH ;-)!
> 
> ABER, jetzt kommt mal wieder ne blöde frage, vermutlich!
> ...



Der Tranmutationsspezialisierungsquestgeber steht im Nethersturm in der nördlicheren Biokuppel (ka wie die gneau heißt), der Tränkespezialisierungsquestgeber steht in Shattrath im Unteren Viertel, auf so nem Turm. Den Elixierheini hab ich ned gefunden.


----------



## White Jen (8. Februar 2007)

und man soll sich erst ab lvl 68 spezialisieren können


----------



## bachata (21. Februar 2007)

Noraks schrieb:


> Zu was zählen dann die Resipots ?
> Ich würd ja schätzen zu Tränke aber bin mir net wirklich sicher.
> 
> mfg
> Noraks




Les doch einfach die Namen von den ganzen sachen...

ELEXIER der Heilkraft

NaturschutzTRANK


----------

